# First post in over 7 years - Juwel Rio 125



## Fred Dulley (17 Apr 2020)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well.

Not posted in a long time.

I recently picked the hobby back up because my new role at work doesn't require me to work away anymore.






It is just over a month old (planted).
Setting it up coincided with covid lockdown therefore there are only 10 Amano Shrimp in there. The one species of fish I know I definitely want is a pair of Blue Rams. Other than that I am not sure.

Here is something odd though. Anyone had this before? Looks like a Cadisfly larvae to me.





It jets around the tank nibbling on plant material.
I've also seen worms and maybe one mosquito larvae. I may have noticed them because this is the first aquarium I've had with absolutely no fish. Otherwise they may have been eaten.

I'm so glad to be able to continue this hobby. Looking forward to the journey.

Cheers


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Apr 2020)

Welcome back. 
It certainly looks like a caddis larva. An interesting thing to have in your tank while you are fishless.


----------



## alto (17 Apr 2020)

It’s so nice to see lovely scape in a Juwel aquarium 

Care to share details

eg, 
Nuno M.‘s  Crystal  Mountain


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Apr 2020)

Hi and welcome back the hobby does that to you draws you back in time and time again beautiful tank you have too


----------



## Fred Dulley (18 Apr 2020)

Thanks all.

Details:

Tank - Juwel Rio 125
Lighting - MultiLux LED 80 cm – 2x11 W
Filter - AquaManta EFX 300
Heater - Jager
CO2 - D&D regulator, solenoid with 2kg Fire Extinguisher. Diffusing via Aquamedic inline reactor
Plants - Eleocharis Acicularis, Cryptocoryne Petchii, Ludwigia Repens Rubin, Hottonia palustris, Limnobium laevigatum, Limnophila sessiliflora, Echinodorus “Red Diamond”, Ludwigia palustris
Dosing - I found some dry salts powder that I used to have so I am dosing EI. I imagine when these run out I will move onto a liquid fert containing macro and micro nutrients

First day of planting looked like this


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Apr 2020)

Welcome back Fred, looking good so far 

You may want to think about transferring your images to Flickr. 
I migrated when photobucket started doing weird things and demanding money from me. 
It took me a couple of hours but I'm glad I made the change.


----------



## Fred Dulley (18 Apr 2020)

Hi Tim,

Thanks.
I have to say photobucket did seem different to 7 years ago. The mobile website was poor and there was no android app. Ill check out flickr.


----------



## alto (18 Apr 2020)

That’s impressive growth  


At some point Photobucket images will transform to empty boxes (well except for the photobucket logo ) - they just got serious about wanting money in exchange for photohosting  ... now aquarium journals everywhere are haunted by the _photos that were_


----------



## Doozer999 (13 May 2020)

Inspiring tank - I have the same.... and have a thread elsewhere on how hard I find all this!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2020)

Nice to see you again Fred, you can post photos directly into the Forum via attachements


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 Jan 2021)

A bit of a trim was needed..








The addition of rocks have improved the scape I feel.
The stems should come back more bushy.
I've never kept Crypt Balansae before but I'm definitely a fan now.
I added some Bolbitis on small bits of wood at the back but its such a slow grower in this tank.
Switching it up from dry salts...I'm dosing Evolution Aquascaper all in one fert at 10ml per day. Ive also added some TNC plugs to the substrate so that if I miss a day its no big deal.
Managed to squeeze a 3.15kg CO2 cylinder into the cupboard. I have an Adams Gas stockist near work where I can get full cylinders from.


----------



## Stueylake (1 Feb 2021)

Looks fantastic, welcome back to the hobby👌😁


----------



## Richard Aldridge (10 Feb 2021)

Tank looks nice Fred,plants look great under the multilux tubes, I have the same tank as yours,most probably a bit more modern as it has the 'push to open' doors.
I've kept the internal filter and added a Eheim Classic 2215 loaded with biomedia so water keeps absolutely perfect.
I had the same results with my c.balansea growing like mad in fact all my plants grow like mad under the stock lighting of two 14w LEDs making the Rio a brilliant tank in my opinion.
No co2 system yet but now I know that a 3.15g cylinder fits in the cupboard as I have a Adams Gas 2 miles from me.


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Feb 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Tank looks nice Fred,plants look great under the multilux tubes, I have the same tank as yours,most probably a bit more modern as it has the 'push to open' doors.
> I've kept the internal filter and added a Eheim Classic 2215 loaded with biomedia so water keeps absolutely perfect.
> I had the same results with my c.balansea growing like mad in fact all my plants grow like mad under the stock lighting of two 14w LEDs making the Rio a brilliant tank in my opinion.
> No co2 system yet but now I know that a 3.15g cylinder fits in the cupboard as I have a Adams Gas 2 miles from me.


Thanks. Sounds great! Yes I love the Rio125. I found without CO2 in the Rio, I was having lots of hair algae. Glad youve managed to avoid that.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

Morning Fred, actually I initially suffered an outbreak of BBA which lasted about two months, I tried painting the leaves of my plants with liquid carbon and cutting off badly infected leaves,daily water changes and siphoning any traces on the gravel etc, eventually it went but it was quite a battle.

Anyway Fred you've inspired me quite a bit looking at what you've done with mainly stock equipment and you've given me some ideas for when I next do a rescape.👍


----------



## dcurzon (12 Feb 2021)

I have the t5 rio 125, and it seems to be in a permanent state of diatoms :/  I suspect its the sand, but the bulbs are at least 8 years old in it.  Cant really put a clean up crew in because tiger barbs/pakistani loach


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

dcurzon said:


> I have the t5 rio 125, and it seems to be in a permanent state of diatoms :/  I suspect its the sand, but the bulbs are at least 8 years old in it.  Cant really put a clean up crew in because tiger barbs/pakistani loach


I would seriously consider getting a new Multilux led unit,about £128 for our Rio 125 or at least change the T5s.


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Feb 2021)

Richard Aldridge said:


> Anyway Fred you've inspired me quite a bit looking at what you've done with mainly stock equipment and you've given me some ideas for when I next do a rescape.👍


That's what its all about!
This was back in December before I upgraded to the 3.15kg.


----------



## Fred Dulley (12 Feb 2021)

dcurzon said:


> I have the t5 rio 125, and it seems to be in a permanent state of diatoms :/  I suspect its the sand, but the bulbs are at least 8 years old in it.  Cant really put a clean up crew in because tiger barbs/pakistani loach


Bristlenose plecs are armoured although they're poop factories.


----------



## Richard Aldridge (12 Feb 2021)

This has really helped me out Fred, I was wondering how everything would fit in the cabinet but this picture has shown me not only how to fit everything in but also how to setup a co2 reactor.
Thank Fred,your post has been quite educational and interesting,thank you.


----------

